# Cool Alternative To A Jack For Changing A Tire.



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm always looking for different alternatives to using a jack to raise the OB in the event of a flat. Has anyone ever tried one of these? http://www.rvwblog.com/2008/12/trailer-aid-plus-christmas-present-at-rvwholesalerscom/ This seems like it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Several hear have had similar sucess just using lynx levelers. That can save some storage space because the trailer aid is BIG!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Agree with Nathan...just use Lynx blocks or blocks of wood on the good tire...flat will magically be off the ground. Now you have more $$ for other camping toys.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought one and keep it stored in the camper. It came in handy when my friend needed to change his flat tire on his Rockwood camper.

Michael


----------



## CRZ (Feb 3, 2009)

If making this out of wood, how high would the wood have to be?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got one only cause it was $20....used. I used the lynx blocks to change a tire before and it took no time really, this would save me about 10 min total. Getting stuff out the way, pulling out the blocks, stacking the blocks then putting it all back again. For $20, it was worth it. Hopefully I will never use it


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've got one. It works good. However, like Nathan said, it's kinda big. Mine ends up riding around on my firewood in back of Burb. ---Mike


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Works good except that with my Trail-Air equalizer, it does not raise the tire off the ground. Had to add one 2x12 under the Trailer-aid to get it to work.

Still much easier than a jack.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

TwoElkhounds came up with a really clever storage place under the skirt for the Trailer Aid. Here is a link. clicky


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Very cool Patty! I like it. It sounds like this is a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

CRZ said:


> If making this out of wood, how high would the wood have to be?


Here is one made out of 3 2x6's by SaveFerris. wood. It looks easy and effective. I'm thinking about how to store it under the skirt like the Trailer Aid was done.


----------

